# Samsung X11 T2300 Carl



## Johannes Postler (14. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plane, mir demnächst mal wieder ein neues Notebook zuzulegen. Jetzt bin ich über das Samsung X11 T2300 Carl gestolpert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Name Carl schon sensationell ist, hatte ich auch bisher ein Samsung und war damit sehr zufrieden. 

http://notebook.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=C632C4C2-56B2-4D6C-A236-8CC86BF4875A

Hat jemand von euch ein X11? Wenn ja wäre ich sehr dankbar für Erfahrungsberichte. Wenn jemand ein X60 (ist relativ ähnlich) hat, würde mich auch interessieren, ob ihr es unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht habt.

Grüße,
Johannes


----------

